

Paul Buchheit visits Y Combinator - divia
http://www.foundersatwork.com/1/post/2007/08/paul-buchheit-visits-y-combinator.html

======
ivankirigin
Will YC ever post videos of talks? I suppose that might take some competitive
edge off. It might also be a problem for what is a semi-private meeting, with
folks less willing to talk openly. No need to hurt the discussion.

But it would be interesting either way. I suppose the video library of
interviews with interesting people is pretty large.

~~~
brlewis
This has come up previously. Speakers are not recorded to allow them to talk
off the record, to make offhand remarks that could be taken out of context, to
use hyperbole, etc.

------
dfranke
I could have sworn last week that I walked past Paul Buchheit as I was getting
off the T at Kendall. Now I know I'm not crazy. (I seem to be having a lot of
these encounters lately. Today I ran into Matt Maroon on the way to lunch.)

~~~
paul
Actually, the talk was two weeks ago, so you might still be crazy. Sorry :(

~~~
dfranke
I think it was on Friday, July 27, which I guess is technically two weeks ago.
Were you in Cambridge then?

~~~
paul
Nope, I left town on the 26th. Also, I never got off at the Kendall station.

------
henning
In the past, we said "omg paul graham what is this Lisp thing and isn't it so
amazing?"

Now we say "omg paul buccheit and isn't gmail neato?"

Times have changed.

------
henning
In the past, we said "omg paul graham what is this Lisp thing and isn't it so
amazing?"

Now we say "omg paul buccheit and isn't gmail neato?"

Times have changed.

------
nickb
Too bad the post is so short on details... it feels like reading a an intro
without a main article :(

------
aswanson
Wonder why he left GOOG.

------
staunch
I hereby unofficially nominate PB as the first additional YCombinator partner.

~~~
rms
He invests as an angel in a lot of the companies already in the post-YC round,
probably more profitable for him this way.

